# Titan TTB350VAC 1300W 16Ltr Wet & Dry Vacuum Cleaner



## robinh112 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi

Has anyone used the Titan TTB350VAC 1300W 16Ltr Wet & Dry Vacuum Cleaner from screwfix? Seems a good price for a wet and dry and an added bonus of the blower function for the nooks and crannies

http://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb350vac-1300w-16ltr-wet-dry-vacuum-cleaner-240v/36516


----------



## Southwales (Sep 27, 2015)

I bought mine a few months back to handle the fine dust in the garage which would kill the main house vacuum.

It's not the most powerful, the tools provided aren't the best but for the money it does the job.

It's picked up a load of muck from the garage without complaint and is a sturdy little sucker that will take a few knocks.

If it's for personal use only, in other words not for a commercial pro detailer it's certainly worth the money, especially if it'll be facing some abuse that you wouldn't subject the homes main vacuum to.

I've used the blower function a couple of times too and it certainly is a useful feature.


----------



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

There's always this -

http://www.nilfiskoutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=5437

However can't comment on either !!


----------



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

http://www.screwfix.com/p/nilfisk-aero-26-21-pc-1250w-25ltr-wet-dry-vacuum-cleaner-240v/66972

Big Saving !!


----------



## jimbo666 (Mar 17, 2007)

I have a Titan. Excellent for the money. As said, copes with garage dust, larger DIY debris and car vacuuming duties just fine. I use the blower function to dry off my bike after a clean.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

I got one a couple of weeks back, I've not used the vac function yet but to be honest I got it mainly for the blower function for drying off the car and it's brilliant.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Yep got one last year. 

Used the blower - as mentioned its a very useful feature

Also used the wet vac - again great, picks up most of the water after cleaning carpets 

Using it dry is good too, it picks up all the dirty anyway. You can just stick any vacuum tools on it as well, its got a pretty universal end. Im using a George 12cm head with a brush on it to agitate the carpets of dirt and suck it up at the same time.

Its a great machine for £35, absolute bargain


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Ceejay21868 said:


> There's always this -
> 
> http://www.nilfiskoutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=5437
> 
> However can't comment on either !!


I have the nilfisk T30 and its fantastic and very powerful although ive replaced it with a little Karcher t10 as I don't need a wet an dry so its sat in the kitchen at the moment gathering dust.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Also been looking at these recently, screwfix site is currently broken so can't check comparison at the mo but there is a B&Q one HERE with similar features plus a power tool take off (plug in your saw or sander etc and it switches the vac on when you turn on the tool) for £40. The £30 Wickes one is also apparently very good but doesn't have the tool take off.

For most of these type of vacs you can get permanent wet/dry filters for about 6 quid on eBay, saves a fortune in bags and swapping filters over etc.

EDIT - Wickes one has gone back up to £40, this was the original price before discount and knowing how these type of retailers work (ahem!) this means it will be this full price for 28 days or so and then it will be half price at £20 again for a limited time. The £20 price is closer to where it actually should be but they double the price now so that they can advertise it as half price later, who doesn't love getting something for half price?


----------

